# My First Turkey!!!!



## CamoChick30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Went turkey hunting yesterday for the 2nd time in my life (1st time being last Monday!) and got my first bird using a .12 gauge!  Best feeling ever! Measured 21 lbs, 10 inch beard, and 1 inch spurs. 

(the bigger one in the picture is mine. my bf shot a 15 lb jake)


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Congrats! *

Way to go!  Nice lookin' birds, and that's neat that you got the BIGGER one!


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice bird


----------



## CamoChick30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's another picture, with his puppy Koda. :teeth:


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats, nice bird:darkbeer:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Way to go girl! Look at that smile, you look like you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## litigress1 (Apr 26, 2010)

CONGRATS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have the smile of success and satisfaction. Keep up the good work-Do what you love and love what you do


----------



## CamoChick30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone! It was so exciting and thrilling and the biggest adrenaline rush! 

I'm hooked. haha


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats to ya


----------



## 179393 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great pics! Looks and sounds like you had a great time. Nice bird! Even more special that it's your first. And, glad you got to enjoy the activity with your fella. That's special!!


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

That is a nice mature Tom. You can tell by the full fan feathers.
Great picture too. Congrats!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_Awesome job! And you even got to one up your bf_...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

MINT!!! Congrats Girl!!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your first of many!!! Sweet puppy too!!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome turkey con grads. Did you get a chance to cook it up yet? Just wondering how the bigger birds taste vs the smaller birds. Thats cool that you got him on your second time out. Bet you had a blast.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats on a successful hunt! Very nice bird! I'm hoping to join the "My first Turkey" club soon!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats on a nice bird!


----------



## CamoChick30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, we actually just ate them last night. Obviously cleaned them, etc the day we shot them and then froze the meat. We marinated it for 48 hours in italian dressing, brown sugar, and bbq sauce and then grilled it last night. It was delicious. At first it was weird eating something that I had killed myself but I got over that after the first bite.


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

Good job! Congratulations!


----------



## CamoChick30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is my 1st turkey! My cousin-in-law's (?) dad is a taxidermist and was showing my boyfriend and I pictures of turkeys that he had mounted. My boyfriend got his inspiration from that and did his 1st turkey rug with my turkey. haha I think it turned out really good! Especially for his 1st one! And I saved $150+ 

It is now mounted in the living room above the couch, which will soon be joined by 2 turkey fans and his full strutting turkey mount he should get back in a few weeks from last season. So excited!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

CamoChick30 said:


> Here is my 1st turkey! My cousin-in-law's (?) dad is a taxidermist and was showing my boyfriend and I pictures of turkeys that he had mounted. My boyfriend got his inspiration from that and did his 1st turkey rug with my turkey. haha I think it turned out really good! Especially for his 1st one! And I saved $150+
> 
> It is now mounted in the living room above the couch, which will soon be joined by 2 turkey fans and his full strutting turkey mount he should get back in a few weeks from last season. So excited!



O wow...I luv it!!!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats on your first turkey! I am very jealous!!!

Wow!! That is nice turkey rug! I have never seen it done like this!!

Beautiful color!!! :smile:


----------

